# Rock on!!!



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Sorry for being over exciteable and this may sound totally boring or stupid but today i found and held my first totally wild native snake and to make it all the more perfect it looked less than a week old.

It was a diddy little grass snake and was so beautiful and tiny i wanted to bring it home and keep it. I did however find the strength to put it down and walk away.

YAY ..................


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

well done! hope is didn't poop on you.

it was probably one of last year's babies, they're pretty small when they hibernate. i was playing, i mean, examining some last week - tiny things they were. also saw baby slow worms, not much bigger than spaghetti!


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

No it didnt even fight me or play dead it was a most pleasureable experience.


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

even better!

they are very cute little things. the first snake i ever handled was a grass snake.


----------



## urbanhippie (Mar 20, 2009)

I saw my first ever native lizard a couple of weeks ago. I was jumping I was so excited. I wasn't quick enough to catch it though.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Heres a pic of the little fella on my hand. They don't coil like corns and hold on so i nearly dropped him a few times.


----------



## litminx (May 25, 2009)

aw how cute is he :flrt:


----------



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

I found about 30 odd lizards (most slow worms) in a friends allotment, but still no snakes. One of the slow worm, a tiny little one, was about 3-5 inches long!


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

urbanhippie said:


> I saw my first ever native lizard a couple of weeks ago. I was jumping I was so excited. I wasn't quick enough to catch it though.


 
Well don't jump! Poor little fella was probably cacking himself!


----------



## Poddy (Sep 6, 2009)

awesome little snake


----------



## gw5458 (Jan 3, 2010)

Love the photo - beautiful little snake. I'd love to have some around here. But just this morning I saw the first slow worms of the year in my garden. A large male and a female, both hiding under the roofing sheets I leave around as shelters for them. Always a highlight of spring for me. Not quite as dramatic as having 40+ frogs all calling and trying to spawn in a 6'x3' pond a few weeks back though :gasp:


----------

